# Possible Trade?



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

I was curious as to what devices you would accept as a trade for your charge? And also which ones currently being sold by Verizon would you not accept. Obviously most would take a Nexus for a Charge but I am mainly talking about the other devices. ie. the Razr, bionic, rezound, spectrum, and ones like that. 4g only please


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Personally I was just looking into the verizon line of phones. (unfortunately I didnt research the dev of the charge) The rezound seems to be the best phone on the market IMO. I had the Bionic and sent it back. The Charge seems just as good if not better with its single core processor. The only phone I would pick over the rezound would have to be the RAZR. Its getting alot of development and just the toughness of a motorola.


----------



## diabetesman (Dec 17, 2011)

I would trade my charge for a Bionic or a Rezound.


----------



## DesertRatBiggs (Jun 10, 2011)

Id probably take a Razr.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Why not the Nexus?


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

trparky said:


> Why not the Nexus?


To my knowledge, Verizon isn't letting existing customers get the Nexus as a replacement device yet. They have some official excuse like "its having too many radio problems," but I don't really buy it.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Bassaholic333 said:


> Personally I was just looking into the verizon line of phones. (unfortunately I didnt research the dev of the charge) The rezound seems to be the best phone on the market IMO. I had the Bionic and sent it back. The Charge seems just as good if not better with its single core processor. The only phone I would pick over the rezound would have to be the RAZR. Its getting alot of development and just the toughness of a motorola.


 Are you seriously comparing the charge to the bionic? it's not even close? Maybe the screen is a little bit better on the charge but you cant even see it in direct sunlight not nearly as good as the bionic.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Are you seriously comparing the charge to the bionic? it's not even close? Maybe the screen is a little bit better on the charge but you cant even see it in direct sunlight not nearly as good as the bionic.


Turn up your brightness. I don't think you can find a better screen for bight light situations than the screens Samsung has been using. If you can't see it, you have the brightness as low as it will go as I haven't had issues with any SAMOLED(+/HD) screen in direct sunlight in the middle of the day.


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Turn up your brightness. I don't think you can find a better screen for bight light situations than the screens Samsung has been using. If you can't see it, you have the brightness as low as it will go as I haven't had issues with any SAMOLED(+/HD) screen in direct sunlight in the middle of the day.


Agreed. The Samsung AMOLED and Super AMOLED screens are hands down the best I've seen, but yes you do have to turn the brightness up or turn on auto-brightness. Samsung does a piss poor job with modems, operating system updates, and other things... but the screen is fantastic.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Turn up your brightness. I don't think you can find a better screen for bight light situations than the screens Samsung has been using. If you can't see it, you have the brightness as low as it will go as I haven't had issues with any SAMOLED(+/HD) screen in direct sunlight in the middle of the day.


My friend has charge i have bionic.. and his on full brightness and mine on half.. and mines better outside on a sunny day. Qhd has an extra white pixel. I forget which extra samoled has. But i agree colors r better on the samsung.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

I would trade my Charge for a Nexus all day long and twice on Sundays.


----------



## glsteve (Sep 4, 2011)

SparkyXI said:


> I would trade my Charge for a Nexus all day long and twice on Sundays.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd take a resound, razor or spectrum. I'm done with Samsung


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> My friend has charge i have bionic.. and his on full brightness and mine on half.. and mines better outside on a sunny day. Qhd has an extra white pixel. I forget which extra samoled has. But i agree colors r better on the samsung.


qHD is a resolution, not a screen type.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> qHD is a resolution, not a screen type.


They call the screen qhd. Go to any verizon store and check the bionic out. "Brillian qHD Screen" so go argue with them.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> They call the screen qhd. Go to any verizon store and check the bionic out. "Brillian qHD Screen" so go argue with them.


They are referring to the screen's resolution, which is qHD. qHD means 960x540, kind of like WVGA means 800x480 like our phones or WXGA means 1280x720 like the galaxy nexus. Just because they put the qualifier qHD in front of Screen doesn't mean it is that type of screen. I think the original comment about the extra white pixel was because it uses the pentile matrix, which is a different subpixel arrangement than traditional RGB. So the screen looks worse overall but performs better outdoors.


----------

